# 2001 NCEES Practice problems



## ADV15 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking for a copy of the 2001 NCEES ME practice problems . Does anyone have a copy for sale/rent?

I sincerely appreciate your time.

Angel


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 8, 2016)

If you get the latest one, you will find that a high percentage of the problems are repeats from 2001


----------



## Anthony Yagiela (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been searching high and low for the 2001 NCEES Practice Exam but its a rare one to find.  Someone is selling it for $1,995 on Amazon right now.  I found it for $50 on Amazon a few weeks ago and bought it 10 minutes after it was listed.  When I check on the order a few days later, it said it was cancelled.  Im assuming who ever was selling it found out what it COULD sell for so they backed out.  I found a copy on Ebay for $150.00 and purchased it Monday, we will see if it is legit. But be careful because I was scammed another time too. 

Im not sure what it is about the 2001 copy that is so coveted, but that seems to be the consensus. 

Good luck!


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 23, 2016)

I wanted it, couldn't get it, then later learned it may not be worth it.

For what it's worth, I thought the actual exam (last October - MD depth) was a great deal harder than the 2008 practice exam.


----------

